# none of our ooths will hatch



## Dartania (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay, we've had 2 chinese ooths, and a flower ooth, for months. We've sprayed only with distilled water, have them under a heat lamp, and NOTHING! What can possibly be preventing them from hatching? Can anyone tell us what's going on. The ooths look fine, no mold or deformation.

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

They were quite possibly not fertile. Or maybe you dried them out with the heat lamp. I don't use any heat sources for ooths and I mist with just plain tap water.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 7, 2005)

yea i thought that putting a ehat lamp on a ooth would help but nope dryed it out so its probably the lamps


----------



## DMJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The flower ooth is 100% fertile cause I mated my flowers and got hatches with my ooths.


----------



## Ian (Sep 8, 2005)

Infertility is not the only thing that can cause then not to hatch out. Obviously, if they are to dry or to humid, thank can kill the eggs, and the same with temp. But also if the ooth gets knocked at any point in the incubation process, that can also add to killing the eggs. This has enevr happened to me, but I know a few breeders who have had probs with it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

